# Grey Section D Welsh Cobs?!



## Celticprospect (26 December 2009)

I was discussing with family earlier about the lack of any grey sections D's around. I've never seen one. Though after googling I see they do exist - saw one that was an A x D to get they grey colour. 
Does anybody own one? Or know the history of why there aren't very many around? Does anybody know if grey is a recessive colour and how difficult it might be to introduce? Anybody know of any grey D stallions? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## MagicMelon (26 December 2009)

Didnt think they were correct?  Ive never seen one. And surely crossing a D with an A wouldn't give a D?


----------



## Celticprospect (26 December 2009)

http://www.skelwithstud.com/mares.htm

There's one on here that seems to be an A x D. Suppose it'd have to be a big D to get the height up to a D.


----------



## Celticprospect (26 December 2009)

Just checked Welsh Pony &amp; cob society and they say you're allowed any colour except piebald and skewbald. 
So it's a correct colour, there must be a reason why there aren't any!


----------



## tonitot (26 December 2009)

I had a grey cob 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 not sure he was Welsh D though


----------



## KarynK (26 December 2009)

Grey is now rare in D's here is one for you http://www.skelwithstud.com/mares.htm

As grey is a dominant gene it is easy to loose it from a breed or in this case a section, as a dominant  once lost it cannot be regained in a line unless you breed to another grey.  It has certainly not been a fashionable colour in the D section so that's probabaly the reason for it being rare now.  I suspect that there are no grey D's that have a pedigree of just D's for many generations.

I think it might be more prminant the closer you get to A's!!  There are loads in that section! So the C's being a smaller section would have some A and B crosses so more grey.  That's how they got the above grey, he is the son of a grey C mare who was a daughter of a Grey section A and a D stallion, so they went back to the A's to regain the grey in this case.


----------



## volatis (27 December 2009)

Gosh thats not something I'd ever considered before, I love a nice grey but so true that its the smaller Welsh sections that carry gey so predominatly


----------



## jewel (27 December 2009)

i know of some grey sections D's. the A x D is a pet hate of mine, which is some breeders way of breeding a C. IMO if you want a C, breed c to c, not cross sections.


----------



## Genna00 (5 January 2010)

I have two Grey pure D mares and 2 Grey C mare. And one sec a  x D 2yo colt. 
There are very few about.
Look out for my mares in the new Robin Hood Film. Llwynymaes Freda's Girl in nicknames 'Dangermous', she's white and the other is greyer.
Have used a Stallion Called Curtis mill Flyer from Nr Ascot but not Succesful. 
Someones told me about a white stallion in Staffordshire.
I'll let you know if I breed a nice Gray Colt. Two Mares are heavy in foal.
   Genna


----------



## Genna00 (26 December 2010)

Genna00 said:



			I have two Grey pure D mares and 2 Grey C mare. And one sec a  x D 2yo colt. 
There are very few about.
Look out for my mares in the new Robin Hood Film. Llwynymaes Freda's Girl in nicknames 'Dangermous', she's white and the other is greyer.
Have used a Stallion Called Curtis mill Flyer from Nr Ascot but not Succesful. 
Someones told me about a white stallion in Staffordshire.
I'll let you know if I breed a nice Grey Colt. Two Mares are heavy in foal.
   Genna
		
Click to expand...

We now have A Sec D yaerling colt, hopfully to keep entire for future Stallion. Will open at Public stud. www.genal.co.uk if anyones interested.

I have also sold my 15.1hh stallion and am now look for a 15.2hh plus for 2011 if anyone knows off anything please let me know.x


----------



## pegasus1986 (28 December 2010)

try this forum www.saddlesoap.co.uk they are mainly welsh breeders and might be sble to help you.


----------



## kelsta (6 September 2013)

I have a welsh sec D grey 

he is 14.2hh and his name is jock 

if u go on http://horses.***********/uk/gallery/10383-welsh-sec-d-jock     iv got lots of pictures of him   and of my other welsh sec A  grey 

if u are with facebook please rate them


----------



## camarthen kid (31 December 2013)

Celticprospect said:



			I was discussing with family earlier about the lack of any grey sections D's around. I've never seen one. Though after googling I see they do exist - saw one that was an A x D to get they grey colour. 
Does anybody own one? Or know the history of why there aren't very many around? Does anybody know if grey is a recessive colour and how difficult it might be to introduce? Anybody know of any grey D stallions? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thanks!
		
Click to expand...


Hi. I have come across your post whilst searching google as I have had the same question for years...we have a grey section D. pure bred, registered and licensed stallion. so yes they do exist and yes we have one!


----------

